
Ask HN: Start web company? How'd you get started - a_lifters_life
1) Howd you find first clients?<p>2) Did you take a specific route e.g. web company specializing in wordpress, or a general one?<p>Thanks
======
stephen82
Without knowing, I would like to share my own experience as a freelancer that
helps friends for a while now.

Figure out what is the current market you want to address to.

If for instance, the area where you live has a high demand on WordPress
developers, specialize on that and start showing your presence on places where
WordPress developers gather on a daily basis: (forums, IRC channel, Slack,
Meetup, Conferences).

By doing so, you will get the opportunity to have your voice heard and
somebody is going to ask for your help eventually.

Remember: Quality over quantity.

Prefer to deal with clients that consist of the 20% of your clientele that pay
you the 80% of your total income, than going the other way around and have to
deal with toxic people that have no idea how businesses work.

If you want to gain some professional experience, you can find lots of non-
profit organizations that are looking for such valuable help and they could
give you incredible momentum to your company for helping them in need.

Be persistent and open-minded with the tools you have to use ("use the right
tool for the right job") and embrace challenges.

The aforementioned suggestions are applicable with other technlogies as well,
either that is PHP + Laravel, Python + (Django or Flask or whatever makes you
happy), or Ruby on Rails, etc etc.

Good luck.

------
JSeymourATL
On the subject of growing an agency, the Hubspot Podcast offers good food for
thought > [https://blog.hubspot.com/marketing/podcast-episodes-
agency-l...](https://blog.hubspot.com/marketing/podcast-episodes-agency-
leader)

